# We Just Got Back...



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Saturday morning I got word that my Uncle was in the hospital and probably would not make it to morning. Sherry and I hurriedly packed and were on the road in less than an hour.

My uncle had suffered a severe heart attack a few days prior, and was not doing well. He was in ICU and on a ventilator. His wife, three children and I were there to comfort him. He knew I was there and held my hand tightly and his eyes sparkled when he saw me.

While he could not talk with the tubes down his throat, he did communicate with a pad and pencil. He had a living will that stated he did not want to live on a ventilator. At this point, it was only the ventilator that was keeping him alive. There was nothing else they could do for him. He indicated by pencil that he wanted the ventilator removed and his wishes were granted. He was waiting to see me before he took this final journey, and now he was ready.

We held his hands and each others hands, spoke to him, even told a few funny stories while his strength slowly ebbed. I softly hummed some of our favorite hymns. I told him to say hi to my dad just before he passed.

Today his youngest child wrote an email to the entire family. She said:

"We are announcing Dad's victory in our Lord
Jesus Christ happened today at 8:05 PM at Charlotte
Regional Medical Center."

What more can you say about a man who had his loved one's by his side to help him reach his victory?

We will miss him.

Dan


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

A beautiful hymn says it so well

All the way my Saviour leads me
O the fullness of His love
Perfect rest to me is promised
In my Father's house above
When my spirit, clothed immortal
Wings its flight to realms of day,
This my song through endless ages, Jesus lead me all the way!

Your Uncle has entered into his perfect rest. My the Lord continue to give you comfort and strength in this time of loss.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What a blessing it was for your Uncle to have you all around him as he peacefully left this world.

Our condolensces to you and your family, Dan.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The sparkle in his eyes must have said it all...What a perfect way for your Uncle to enter Heaven. He had his entire family by his side and lots and lots of love filling the room as he made his way there...

Much love to you and your family,
**hugs** Dawn and Pat


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I am so glad that you were there for and with him. What a wonderful family experience to support someone to the very end with love and physical affection. God blessed him well in this life and he will reap only the best in the next. My sympathy for your loss! May you be blessed with many wonderful memories!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, Dan! I am sooooo very sorry for your loss, but respect the strength and faith you have through this post. I am so touched by you. My prayers to you and your family. We know he is okay at last.

Love to you,

Darlene


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

My sympathies to you and the family - what a brave and courageous person he must have been. And the family held together and granted him his wish with the ventilator - that is an honorable thing to do although it hurts so much. I know I've been there - May God be with you during this time.
Pattie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

So sorry for your family's loss Dan.

Take comfort in that he has a new body now and is in the presence of our gracious Lord.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your uncle Dan
Our condelences to you and your Family
Just remember he will always be with you in your hearts

Don& Family


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dan just remember your uncle is in a much better place where there is no pain and no worry. I am sure he is with your dad and telling him all the wonderful things about your whole family. Our prayers are with you as your family goes through this trying time.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan,
Sorry about your loss. You know you will be in our thoughts and prayers, without even asking......it's the OBers way. I'm glad you were there to share the last moments of his life, here on Earth, with him, as he entered into our Father's domain. What a beautiful e-mail that was sent to the entire family!! 
Hugs to the entire family,
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Dan,

Very sorry for the loss of your uncle. 
How wonderful for you all that you were there holding his hands while he made his transition to eternal life. It doesn't get any better than that. What a beautiful peaceful moment for you all.

Hugs & prayers,
Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dan -- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Your uncle sounds like a wonderful person and glad you were able to spend time with him before his passing.

Mithc


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dan,

Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure your Uncle was very appreciative to have such a wonderful and caring nephew friend to ease his final hours. Your a good man, Dan... And I have a hunch I can see where you got a little bit of that from!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Dan,

Sorry to hear about your Uncle you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers

willie


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

3LEES said:


> What more can you say about a man who had his loved one's by his side to help him reach his victory?
> 
> We will miss him.
> 
> Dan


He was obviously one very loved man!!!!

Our sympathies and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dan,

You and your family have my deepest sympathies on your uncle's passing.

Would be I have someone who loved me as much when it's my turn to say goodbye.

May your family be comforted in knowing where he is spending eternity.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Dan and Family:
You are in our thoughts and prayers on the passing of your uncle. His last moments on this Earth surrounded by family was the greatest send-off to Heaven that anyone could wish for. Take care.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dan,
My family and I send you our deepest condolences. I am happy you were able to be with him and speak those many unspoken words that can only be said with a look. Our prayers are with you and your family.
Paul


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words.

My Uncle was and is a special man to me.

Dan


----------

